# Slimline Ocularis unboxing and initial impressions



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It was a dang good mail day today. Not only did I get that sweet pink shooter from Japan, I also got my slimline Ocularis.

I really like how it feels in my hands, can't wait to take it out and do some shooting.






Not sure if this qualifies as a review. if this is in the wrong section, please feel free to move it.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

> Just shot 7/8 partial butterfly from about 15 feet. Not a long distance, but I am still working on learning butterfly.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing


----------

